# DC-bound plane loses radio contact Capitol evacuated



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 2, 2011)

> WASHINGTON (AP) — A passenger plane briefly lost radio contact with air traffic controllers when the pilot turned to the wrong frequency as he approached Washington, leading to the scrambling of fighter jets and the evacuation of the U.S. Capitol, federal officials said Saturday.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9KFPUIO2%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1011


----------

